# Crab Baked in shells



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Preheat oven to 425...Melt 2 Tab. butter in a sauce pan til it foams.Add 2 tab. flour and cook about 3 min. Add in1 cup of cream,1/2 tea. Worcestershire.and 1/2 tea. grated onion, stirring til blended and thickened. Remove from heat and stir in 3/4 lb. of dungeness crab or any fresh local crab.mix well. Spoon into 4 scallop shells or a ramekin will do refrigerate til well chilled.. Then remove shells from fridg and top with 1/.2 cup of bread crumbs dot with 6 tab. of butter top with some slices of lemon about 4 and paprika bake  at 425 for10 min or til crumbs are browned and crab is bubbly serve right away..add a green salad  and this will make a nice luncheon dish or even fit in for dinner.
kades


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

Being the wife of a commericial fisherman, he often brought home not only lobsters, but blue crabs that got caught in the nets also. I always just steamed them and then picked out the meat. Mixed with a little mayo and some seasoning, made great sandwiches. By ripping out the body of the crab after they were cooked, you could use the crab shell instead of a scallop shell for a great presentation. The shells by being steamed, they are already cleaned for you. but you do have to be careful. they tend to have sharper edges than a scallop shell.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Addie said:


> Being the wife of a commericial fisherman, he often brought home not only lobsters, but blue crabs that got caught in the nets also. I always just steamed them and then picked out the meat. Mixed with a little mayo and some seasoning, made great sandwiches. By ripping out the body of the crab after they were cooked, you could use the crab shell instead of a scallop shell for a great presentation. The shells by being steamed, they are already cleaned for you. but you do have to be careful. they tend to have sharper edges than a scallop shell.


great Idea Addie, thank you. will save them the next time. And I'll be careful.
kades


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

I asked Son #1 to pick me up a large piece of Haddock with the skin on. Now there are two foods that he HATES to handle. Liver and any kind of seafood. Including fish. So he brings me home a beautiful whole side of a Haddock. The kind my husband used to bring me. I look in the fridge. The fish is wrapped by the fish monger in butcher paper. But that is not enough for him. He grabbed a bunch of paper towels in the meat department and wraps the package in them, Then he gets a small bag from the register and places the whole thing in that. Now when he gets it home to my apartment, he takes my tongs and picks it up to place it in the fridge. He has done the same thing with any liver I buy. I did offer to cook him liver and fish for supper some night. He turned the offer down. 

He also goes through these antics when I buy a bag of frozen shrimp. When we get to the register, he has a paper towel in hand and uses it to place the bag on the belt. I must declare some onth Seafood Month. I will have some sort of seafood every night.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Addie said:


> I asked Son #1 to pick me up a large piece of Haddock with the skin on. Now there are two foods that he HATES to handle. Liver and any kind of seafood. Including fish. So he brings me home a beautiful whole side of a Haddock. The kind my husband used to bring me. I look in the fridge. The fish is wrapped by the fish monger in butcher paper. But that is not enough for him. He grabbed a bunch of paper towels in the meat department and wraps the package in them, Then he gets a small bag from the register and places the whole thing in that. Now when he gets it home to my apartment, he takes my tongs and picks it up to place it in the fridge. He has done the same thing with any liver I buy. I did offer to cook him liver and fish for supper some night. He turned the offer down.
> 
> He also goes through these antics when I buy a bag of frozen shrimp. When we get to the register, he has a paper towel in hand and uses it to place the bag on the belt. I must declare some onth Seafood Month. I will have some sort of seafood every night.



Welll I thought I had an odd one here my youngest daughters DH cannot handle fish. He even has both the kids not liking it. I warned him not to say I don't like in front of them. Geez I fixed him though on Sunday I made the gorgonzola salad dressing and put a goodly amount of anchovy in it. He kept asking and I kept saying NO so he ate after I gave hime my version of the recipe leaving out the you know what!!!  See we do win at times it sure is fun.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 18, 2012)

'nother good recipe, Ma! 

I think I'll try this stuffed into some baked portabellas.  I love crabmeat!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> 'nother good one, Ma!  I think I'll try this stuffed into some baked portabellas.  I love crabmeat!


Oh Z that's a great idea. My sis eats no meat che has to watch fats and cholesterol so meats of any kind are no no. She loves the big ports stuff them with several other rooms and garlic and onion sauteed along with no fat cheese and parsly bet they would be great stuffed with crab.
ma


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 18, 2012)

I already had crabmeat on my grocery list, without an idea of how I'd make it yet.  This will be perfect!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I already had crabmeat on my grocery list, without an idea of how I'd make it yet.  This will be perfect!


Great, Glad I could tickle your fancy.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2012)

I can smell it baking now for the weekend...yum, thanks, Ma!  Of course I can't get fresh, so I'll have to take what I can get.


----------



## Somebunny (Sep 19, 2012)

This sounds so yummy kadesma,  I hope I am the lucky recipient of more crab soon (my neighbors have been generously sharing their catch occasionally). I would love to make this with fresh Dungeness.   thank you for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can smell it baking now for the weekend...yum, thanks, Ma!  Of course I can't get fresh, so I'll have to take what I can get.


Great glad you  are giving it a try.
hugs,
ma
l


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> This sounds so yummy kadesma,  I hope I am the lucky recipient of more crab soon (my neighbors have been generously sharing their catch occasionally). I would love to make this with fresh Dungeness.   thank you for sharing!


You're welcome somebunny, I hope you get a big helping of that crab, if so think of me as you eat
kades


----------



## Addie (Sep 20, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Welll I thought I had an odd one here my youngest daughters DH cannot handle fish. He even has both the kids not liking it. I warned him not to say I don't like in front of them. Geez I fixed him though on Sunday I made the gorgonzola salad dressing and put a goodly amount of anchovy in it. He kept asking and I kept saying NO so he ate after I gave hime my version of the recipe leaving out the you know what!!! See we do win at times it sure is fun.
> kades


 
When my kids were small, my husband used to bring home from the last catch, the biggest Haddock there was. He would filet it and I would bread and egg it and cook it up for supper. If the kids  asked what was for supper, I told them white chicken. If I said "fish" they would run away from home. For years they ate white chicken. Sometimes there would be about ten pounds of it on the platter. The cleaned it up. Later when they were older, they found out that they had been eating fish all along. To this day they still call it white chicken and now that is what their kids call it. I have only one kid that doesn't like fish or anything from the sea.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> When my kids were small, my husband used to bring home from the last catch, the biggest Haddock there was. He would filet it and I would bread and egg it and cook it up for supper. If the kids  asked what was for supper, I told them white chicken. If I said "fish" they would run away from home. For years they ate white chicken. Sometimes there would be about ten pounds of it on the platter. The cleaned it up. Later when they were older, they found out that they had been eating fish all along. To this day they still call it white chicken and now that is what their kids call it. I have only one kid that doesn't like fish or anything from the sea.


You sound like you have a wonderful family. I do as well. They are what makes our life so wonderful, tears, joys and all.
kades


----------

